# Whizzer fender cutout template



## pedal4416 (Jan 25, 2019)

There’s been a lot of requests for this lately. I can also make printouts to mail out.
I’ve used this a few times on fenders. You may need to trim more than shown on the template especially where the fender meets the seat stay. I trace this out on printer paper then cut it out and tape it to the fender, then I trace it with a sharpie. I use sheet metal snips to start it then a dremel with a cutting wheel, then sanding barrel. Message me with any questions.


----------



## sallen (Mar 11, 2019)

I would like one of the print outs.. could you mail me one?  I will gladly pay for it.. Steven Allen     126 N Milstead   Wichita,Ks. 67212


----------



## Ron Nichols (Nov 2, 2019)

Pedal4416 I am with Sallen on his request. I would happily reimburse you for a template. Please let me know if you are able.  My Whizzer project came with incorrect pedal cranks. They are in really nice shape but don't fit a Schwinn. You are welcome to them if they will work for you. Let em know





.Thanks much!
Ron Nichols 424 Homestead Trail SE High River Alberta Canada T1V 1J9


----------

